

Useful HTML5 Frameworks, Template Generators and Tools - lekter
http://designmodo.com/html5-frameworks-template-tools/
HTML5 frameworks help to cut short the CSS step along with increasing the visibility of the site. HTML5 frameworks, templates and generators ease the task of dealing with HTML5, the most preferred designing application.
======
vasco
Not even a few words to describe each one and their merits? I guess this is
yet another top 10 that will get dilluted with the rest of the spam.

------
hengli
I'm having difficulty believing this article got to the front page
legitimately.

------
sycr
Why is this on the front page? It's link-bait and list-spam. Flag it!

------
hlfcoding
No more list spam!

